# Anyone use freshbooks.com to invoice???



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Just wondering if any members use freshbooks for invoicing. I checked out their website. They can send invoices by snail mail or email and customers can pay using credit card or paypal. Just trying to get more info. Thanks Nick


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh its 19.95/ month.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Cheaper for me to do it myself


----------



## twizted143 (Jan 8, 2011)

theres a free version! i just messed around with it a bit. i will be trying it out this winter! seems simple to use and will keep track of what i need it to.....thanks!


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Has anyone used it on a regular basis? I would like to know how efficient it is.


----------



## zackman (Jan 11, 2009)

Not sure about this program but we use quickbooks for all invoices, and we email them all out from that program. It is a bit expensive but WELL worth it..


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I also have quickbooks, but my secretary does all my billing and receivables. However, I just had quickbooks 2012 installed on our computers, my laptop and my secretary's laptop, and I also found out that quickbooks 2012 is Android supported, so now I have it supported on my Acer Iconia tablet (Android) so i can now access my quickbooks from any Wi-Fi connection and begin learning to do some billing myself. It will email invoices to my customers too. Its kinda spend, but I get unlimited support, emailing and android access.


----------



## highmark923 (Feb 3, 2011)

NickT;1314501 said:


> Has anyone used it on a regular basis? I would like to know how efficient it is.


I've used it for my web design busines for 5 years running now. I plan on using it for our snow removal business as well. The only cost to you is when you want more than 2 employees, otherwise it's free for as many customers, services, etc... that you want.

When doing snail mail invoicing we chose to print it ourselves and send. Otherwise most clients will receive via email and either send us a check or pay via PayPal.

For us it's a sufficient system.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

I used to use qb but i got way from it b/c i am alittle small and it wound up costing me more time to enter alot of transactions and do billing. Basically a couple hours a week i had to deal with it or else. I was too small to warrent a part time secretary like i used to have so...... 

I found a program available on my ipad called salecycle. It pretty much does everything i need in a $40 package. Let me start that its not a qb wannabe but more of a point of sale system which actually works better for me. Since EVERY business expense i have goes on the co mpany card its not hard to use a POS system and then just have my cc statement for my expenses. 

For my main business of custom carpentry and home maintance this works better for me b/c of my type of work. I would think some here are about my size and this system would work for them too - thats why i am sharing my story. 

I also have paypal installed on my ipad and cell phone to do some quick billing. But i signed up for square the other day and it has proven to be a helpful add on to my business. I belive it also has the ability to do a basic invoice too. I have a swiper for my cell phone and it works perfect for service work.

Just some info for anyone that is looking for a mobile based solution. For me it has saved me hiring a secretary again -for now- and allows me to do all my billing in the feild and not taking time awY from my family time. It also allows me to do estimated onsite and email direct to the customer before i even leave the jobsite. 

Good luck


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

I appreciate the responses,I plan to use the program with my blackberry as well, 
@ donato is the 40 bucks a one time shot or is their monthly cost for salecycle?


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

One time app cost. Its only available on ipad/iphone/ipod touch right now. Here is thier website:
http://www.intellixense.com/

You can get a free version through the app store to test out and make sure it would work for your company's uses. Thats what i did. I tested for a week and saw its potential and then bought the pro version. Their is a bunch of versions that offer different uses. The pro/preimum is the one that supports customers signing off on the project which is what i wanted.

I am sure there is stuff out there for android... Probably not as much for blackberry.


----------

